

Responsive Design - mattewilliams

Pretty neat showing of responsive design here on rang.com ... Maybe one of the coolest i've seen ever. Log in, then drag your browser window to make it as skinny as possibly. The entire layout transforms into an iPhone-esk responsive design. Pretty neat. rang.com
======
azat_co
You can do the same in 5 minutes with Twitter Bootstrap or Foundation.

